# RE-oiling the gears and getting ready for take off!



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

Ive started making a deff kopta on Pro D. I posted a WIP on dev art, so i thought, why not here too?

Enjoy!











C&C Welcome!


Thanks

-Riandro


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

looking good ,nice start Riandro:victory:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

spinny gubbinz =) nice start


----------

